# Traction Pack DC to 110V AC



## bfuqua (Sep 6, 2012)

I would like to have a 110v outlet in my S10 conversion. Does anyone know of a converter/inverter that will go from say 200V DC (I will have 60 Lithium batteries) to 110V AC. I will have a 600w DC to DC converter but don't really want to run an inverter to bump that up to 110V AC. Ideas? Bill


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I've also wanted a 60Hz inverter that runs directly off of the traction pack (over a wide voltage range), but I haven't found anything commercially so it's on my list of things to design.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That's actually something that could be in demand worldwide. I know Japan relied heavily on those in their disaster, but I think they were custom things from Nissan and/or Toyota.

A flexible car to home inverter that could take a wide input and supply 110 or 220 would be huge.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Via Motors claims they have this:

Exportable power for the work site

An extended-range electric work truck comes with an optional onboard inverter that can be used in place of a tow-behind generator to power the workplace or provide emergency power. Some fleet customers say that with VIA’s E-REV work trucks, its almost like getting a free truck with their mobile generator!

They might be using a pack powered inverter.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I was searching for something like that when I start working on my conversion, the only ready available are some from the solar panels application but they're expensive.
Also I remember reading on someone conversion that he modified a regular 12VDC to 110 AC inverter to run from his battery pack (144 V if I remember correctly) but no details how he did it , maybe Tesseract can shine some light on this regard.

My pack voltage is 320V, and I want an 110VAC outlet in my truck too


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

TEV said:


> I was searching for something like that when I start working on my conversion, the only ready available are some from the solar panels application but they're expensive.
> Also I remember reading on someone conversion that he modified a regular 12VDC to 110 AC inverter to run from his battery pack (144 V if I remember correctly) but no details how he did it , maybe Tesseract can shine some light on this regard.
> 
> My pack voltage is 320V, and I want an 110VAC outlet in my truck too


I've also looked into this, the only ones I could find in the 300v range are grid tied and will not power on without an AC signal. 
The most cost effective would probably be modify a 12v inverter, or modify a PFC power supply to output a 60Hz sign wave. Back in my car audio days guys would use huge 12v amplifiers playing a 60Hz tone through the stereo to power blenders/microwaves and other stuff. "volume" controls the amplitude to get ~115v and the test tone played controls the frequency.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

bfuqua said:


> I would like to have a 110v outlet in my S10 conversion. Does anyone know of a converter/inverter that will go from say 200V DC?...


They are commercially available but are expensive...


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

I was thinking about getting one of these from KTA but my voltage is right around 120:

http://www.kta-ev.com/Blue_Flash_DC_AC_Inverter_120V_p/blue_flash.htm

It won't help y'all with higher voltages, unless you have a multiple of 120 and put in some dangerous series/parallel switches and only use it when everything else is off.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

You can get a 230V VFD that will work on as low as 200 VDC (and up to 400V), and might be modified for lower DC link voltage. I have a three phase 2 HP unit that I bought new on eBay for about $60. You don't have to use all three phases, and you can set up the parameters for whatever voltage and frequency you want. Single phase inverters are also available.

Something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HITACHI-X20...0-240V-VARIABLE-FREQUENCY-DRIVE-/110863951878

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-VFD007M21A-AC-Drive-VFD-B-Inverter-1HP-200-240V-3ph-/130838494666

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIGH-QUALIT...EQUENCY-DRIVE-INVERTER-VFD-2013-/281049748724

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110V-VARIABLE-FREQUENCY-DRIVE-INVERTER-VFD-1-5KW-2HP-7A-/260774619784 (120V single phase $100)


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

azdeltawye said:


> They are commercially available but are expensive...



and heavy , at least 50 pounds


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> I've also wanted a 60Hz inverter that runs directly off of the traction pack (over a wide voltage range), but I haven't found anything commercially so it's on my list of things to design.


I'l been thinking that a PV invertor might be the easiest thing to modify, but its out of my league. They are available in sizes that could power a house (excepting air conditioning perhaps), and it would probably be possible to tie in the EV traction pack on the incoming DC side if you already had PV installed and not have to buy much new eequipment other than disconnects and switches. The grid-tied invertors you'd have to 'fool' into seeing line voltage as they have built in safety features that cut output when they don't see line voltage. The off-grid invertors tend to be geared for lower voltages as far as I've found.

I sure would like to be able to use an EV as a rolling battery bank backup for a house in case of power outage, or just to show that the car could be used to power a house thru the night and re-charged from PV the next day.


----------



## bfuqua (Sep 6, 2012)

I am glad to see so many responses to the post which indicates there might just be a market. I had seen the Blue Flash solution some time ago but could not remember where to find it. Thanks tenthousandclowns for pointing me in that direction. Turns our I have a ~200 volt battery pack and the Blue Flash is rated at a max of 144V.

I noticed a number of you guys responded as if you could alter something or build a DC to AC inverter from scratch. That amazes me although my friends are amazed I was doing the ICE to electric conversion.... So my question is, how hard would it be to knock a couple hundred volts DC down to a range where the Blue Flash solution could be used at 144V max? Or is it even possible?

Again, thanks everyone for adding your part to answer the question. I live in the hurricane belt and would love to use that huge battery pack during emergencies - or even better - use it for the big screen tv while tailgating at the football games next fall.


----------



## nat_ster (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.powerstream.com/inverter-125VDC-110VAC.htm

250VDC to 115VAC

$2700

Input Voltage 200-300VDC

Output Voltage 115VAC

Output Frequency 60 Hz pure sine wave
50Hz or 400Hz available

Max Output Power 1000 watts 4.34amps

Nat


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

nat_ster said:


> http://www.powerstream.com/inverter-125VDC-110VAC.htm
> 
> 250VDC to 115VAC
> 
> ...


wooow $2700 for 1000W , that's ridiculous, you can get an 800W 12VDC to 120VAC for something like $50


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Military grade and pure sine wave will each cost you extra, whether you need em or not.


----------



## nat_ster (Oct 19, 2012)

Just something I came across while searching something different after reading this thread.

Nat


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Could you program (hack) a Curtis AC controller to output 3 phases of 120V 60hz (or tie them together into a single phase)? And put some connectors on the motor leads that can be swapped between the motor and a couple of outlets?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How about a DC/DC to take pack voltage down to 48V, then use an old UPS without batteries to provide the 120VAC? Clunky but might be put together cheaply.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

If you don't need isolation you can just use an H-bridge made of MOSFETs or IGBTs and a couple of half-bridge drivers, and use a simple PIC to generate the appropriate "modified sine wave" as used in the automotive DC-AC inverters. The first thing they do is generate 135-140 VDC and then switch it with an H bridge. If you are concerned about shock hazard you may be able to use a GFCI, or you can use an isolation transformer (although it may not work well with the modified sine wave).


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am interested in having a lead pack and solar array located 500 feet from the house, and have wondered the best way to transmit the current that distance. This would be an off grid system. Would a modified 650 amp curtis ac controller hooked up to a high voltage lead pack have any advantages over a 12 volt pack and a traditional inverter? Would it actually be possible to get anywhere near the 650 amps out of one of these controllers?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The DC voltage wouldn't matter too much because you'd run through the inverter before going the 500' to the house. Most solar systems will run off 24 or 48V though to minimize the losses.


----------

